

Facebook Sued For $15 Billion In Suit Over User Tracking - joering2
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-05-18/facebook-sued-for-15-billion-in-suit-over-user-tracking.html

======
ColinWright
Also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3991779>

